# What's the BEST purchase you ever made?



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Got my JBJ All in one C02 regulator and man is it SWEET!! A big two thumbs up to this product!

Anyone ever bought something so good you felt you were obligated to tell the world??


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

I have several. 

Eheim Ecco 2231

Ebo Jager Submersible Heater

Mag-Float Algae Scraper

Python Water Changer.... 

foot long Tweezers (oh yea baby)


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

ADA Power Sand and Aqua Soil.
The best!


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

For me, the time I found 8 Metal halid's lying in the trash here at work, Old shoppingmall stuff that somebody torn down and was trowing away. Some bulb's later, and my new suspended hood was a reality!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

aquoi, nice site...but do they still make Tetra Initial Sticks? I asked Tetra, and they told me they took it off the market due to low sales.

The best purchase I made was the ViaAqua 750


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I really love my ehiem 2217!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

another good purchase I made.... tetratec check valves... <--all the other check valves i've had broke down..


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

LaMotte NO3 kit


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

A CO2 tank! After 7 years of DIY CO2 and probably hundreds of dollars worth of sugar and yeast, getting a CO2 tank was the one item that on it's own made the biggest difference for me. And to think it only cost me $35 on ebay 

My Eheims are a close second.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Every Eheim filter I have had.


----------



## Chuck H (Jan 25, 2004)

The best purchase I ever made was my first aquatic plant! :mrgreen:

After that...Compressed CO2 system.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

At this current moments it's my eheims (2213 and a 2215).

Matt


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

*L*...it has bot to be the Mag Float scrubber. I hate the scraping methods.


My pH controlled CO2 and AH lights are a close second.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

aha! another magfloat buddy! yea these things are great. 

a word of caution for acrylic owners, even the magfloat designed for acrylic tanks will eventually scratch it.... 

i got magfloats only for my glass tanks.


----------

